# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر "المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة" بجامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية - الرياض

## صفاء عطاالله

*المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة
ا*لتاريخ:	13/10/2015
المكان:	جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية - الرياض
في إطار رسالة جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية وتحقيقاً لأهدافها تنظم كلية العدالة الجنائية هذا الملتقى العلمي بعنوان : "المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة"
- مكان وتاريخ انعقاد الملتقى:ينعقد الملتقى بمقر الجامعة بمدينة الرياض في الفترة من1436/12/30هـ الى 1437/1/2 هـ(الموافق 2015/10/13 م الى 2015/10/15 م)

محاور الملتقى
يركز الملتقى على المحاور الرئيسة التالية:
المحاور:
المحور الأول: العلاقة بين المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة:
أ‌- مفهوم المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة 
ب- أنماط المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة واتجاهاتهما
ج- علاقة المخدرات بالجريمة المنظمة
د- علاقة المخدرات بالجرائم التقليدية

المحور الثاني: الواقع التشريعي لتجريم المخدرات والإجرام المنظم.
أ- تجريم المخدرات في التشريع الإسلامي والقانون
ب- تصنيف الإجرام المنظم من وجهة نظر الفقه الإسلامي 
ج- موقف القوانين والنظم العربية من الإجرام المنظم
د- صلة المخدرات والإجرام المنظم بالإرهاب

المحور الثالث: دور أجهزة العدالة الجنائية في مواجهة المخدرات والإجرام المنظم:
أ- آليات المواجهة الأمنية لجرائم المخدرات
ب- آليات المواجهة الأمنية للجريمة المنظمة
أ‌- دور القضاء في مواجهة الجريمة المنظمة
د- العقوبات الرادعة للجريمة المنظمة

المحور الرابع: دور مؤسسات المجتمع المدني في الوقاية من المخدرات والإجرام المنظم:
أ‌- دور المؤسسات الإعلامية في الوقاية من المخدرات والإجرام المنظم
ب- دور المؤسسات التربوية في الوقاية من المخدرات والإجرام المنظم
ج- دور المؤسسات الدينية في الوقاية من المخدرات والإجرام المنظم

المحور الخامس: أثر المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة على التنمية وحقوق الإنسان.
أ‌- أثر المخدرات والإجرام المنظم على التنمية.
ب- حقوق الإنسان وتأثير المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة عليها.
ج- التحولات في الوطن العربي وتأثيرها على الجريمة المنظمة.

المحور السادس: السياسات والاستراتيجيات لمكافحة المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة.
أ‌- العناصر الأساسية للاستراتيجية العلمية لمكافحة المخدرات والجريمة المنظمة (الوقاية – المكافحة – التدابير اللاحقة).
ب- الاستراتيجيات الدولية والإقليمية لمكافحة المخدرات و الجريمة المنظمة
ج- التجارب الدولية والإقليمية والوطنية في مكافحة المخدرات و الجريمة المنظمة
د- جهود جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية في مكافحة المخدرات و الجريمة المنظمة

البحوث المقدمة للملتقى
• شروط كتابة البحوث :
1. ارتباط البحث بأحد محاور الملتقى.
2. ألا يكون البحث قد قدم للنشر أو نشر من قبل.
3. الالتزام بقواعد النشر العلمي في الكتابة والتوثيق .
4. ألا يتجاوز البحث 30 صفحة.
• تخضع جميع البحوث للتحكيم العلمي.
• آخر موعد لتقديم البحوث: 28/شوال/1436هـ الموافق 2015/08/13م.

http://www.nauss.edu.sa/

----------

